# Did I ovulate two days after my period?



## BebeNumeroUno

So I had gotten pregnant last April (which ended in miscarriage). My last period was April 5th and the doctor put my pregnancy starting then as they usually do. Well, when I got my ultrasound at 7 weeks, 5 days the technician told me I was actually 7 weeks, 3 days. Does that mean I ovulated two days after my period in April?

I'm just curious, I'm not trying to conceive right now. Just wondering if it were possible to ovulate so soon like that?


----------



## lucy2013

Yes if you have a short cycle around 21 days it is possible. i have just come off the pill and after my first natural period, my following cycle was 21 days.

Sorry for tmi, but i had Ewcm straight after my period showing i was about to ovulate, and then as expected with an average luteal phase of 14 days, my period came 2 weeks later.


----------



## comotion89

also the dating Is just an estimate , when I was pregnant they put me all over the place with dates but also I have had a 21 day cycle and had a positive opk the day my period stopped


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Lucy2013: Well, my cycle is 24 days on the dot. And I always get sticky discharge after my period and I never get it again until after my next period. So I thought maybe that's when I ovulate.

Comotion89: Yeah, the estimate is the first day of your last period, right? But then when they did the ultrasound I was only two days off. When they do the ultrasound, isn't that usually the right date? Or maybe it could change as the baby gets bigger? I'm so new to this stuff.


----------



## comotion89

you n me both lol do you use opks ? I so jut to track my cycles as I'm all over the place


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

comotion89 said:


> you n me both lol do you use opks ? I so jut to track my cycles as I'm all over the place

Haha, yeah, confusing. No, I don't. When I got pregnant the first time I wasn't TTC. And right now I'm still not TTC. But once I'm ready, I'm stocking up on those things. I never know when I'm ovulating. No pains or anything except a little discharge after my period but I'm very regular. So I don't know what's going on, haha! Do you ovulate different times each month?


----------



## comotion89

frankly I don't know my last genuine period was oct 12th my period before that was end sept oct 2011 ...had implant in, in feb no periods ..had it removed in July no periods had tests as I could swear I was menopausal all normal , had a progesterone challenge this September had a bleed so basically nothing wrong with my hypothalamus most definitely weight related amenorrhea ...then bam a period on the 12th oct after taking well woman tablets n losing 5lbs but my opks were dark the day my period ended and stayed very positive for 5 days ...eurgh being a woman sucks ! lol


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

Oh my! They really are all over the place. Wow, haha! Maybe if you keep up what you're doing you'll be regular. That's really cool though that you got a positive opk the day your period ended. I think I ovulate about 2-4 days after my period ends. 

It really does suck having lady parts sometimes, haha!


----------



## sunnylove

It's pretty normal to have a lot of cervical mucus before or after your period, it doesn't mean that's when you ovulate. I have creamy cervical mucus after my period a lot, but I usually always ovulate around day 18. 

I would start charting your temps a few months before you start TTC. Then you could see when you do ovulate. Cervical mucus can be misleading. All women after different amounts of it at different times in their cycle. Sorry to hear about your mc!


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

sunnylove said:


> It's pretty normal to have a lot of cervical mucus before or after your period, it doesn't mean that's when you ovulate. I have creamy cervical mucus after my period a lot, but I usually always ovulate around day 18.
> 
> I would start charting your temps a few months before you start TTC. Then you could see when you do ovulate. Cervical mucus can be misleading. All women after different amounts of it at different times in their cycle. Sorry to hear about your mc!

Thank you :)

I only get that after my period and no more until my next period. I also don't get ovulation pains or anything. But I know I ovulate. It's just confusing. But thanks for the charting suggestion, I think I'll do that :)


----------



## simply_me8

I know this is not related to the post but I have a question maybe you guys can give me some advise...
Ok so I've been prescribed bc for the past 3 months starting March since then I've had a regular period lasting up to 5 to 6 days so march and April I got my period normal and everything so this month of may I started my new pack of bc so I took the first four pills I stopped after that and had unprotected sex 2 days later I was told to wait for my period since it was due early this month and I got my period the 10th of this month now that being said I had unprotected sex on the third day of my period so I bleed that day like normal and the following day I was bleeding a little less but then after that the next day my period stopped meaning my period only lasted 4 days the next day I was spotting brown that whole day and now I'm not... my concern is I use an app as a tracking devise for my period and the app showed that I had sex 3 days before my ovulation day but I was on my period when I had sex so can I possibly be pregnant seeing as that my period ended sooner and it showed that I was going to ovulate 3 days later what do you guys think?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

simply_me8 said:


> I know this is not related to the post but I have a question maybe you guys can give me some advise...
> Ok so I've been prescribed bc for the past 3 months starting March since then I've had a regular period lasting up to 5 to 6 days so march and April I got my period normal and everything so this month of may I started my new pack of bc so I took the first four pills I stopped after that and had unprotected sex 2 days later I was told to wait for my period since it was due early this month and I got my period the 10th of this month now that being said I had unprotected sex on the third day of my period so I bleed that day like normal and the following day I was bleeding a little less but then after that the next day my period stopped meaning my period only lasted 4 days the next day I was spotting brown that whole day and now I'm not... my concern is I use an app as a tracking devise for my period and the app showed that I had sex 3 days before my ovulation day but I was on my period when I had sex so can I possibly be pregnant seeing as that my period ended sooner and it showed that I was going to ovulate 3 days later what do you guys think?

Hi! Best would be to post in the ttc or tww sections. Goodluck!


----------



## simply_me8

I know this is not related to the post but I have a question maybe you guys can give me some advise...
Ok so I've been prescribed bc for the past 3 months starting March since then I've had a regular period lasting up to 5 to 6 days so march and April I got my period normal and everything so this month of may I started my new pack of bc so I took the first four pills I stopped after that and had unprotected sex 2 days later I was told to wait for my period since it was due early this month and I got my period the 10th of this month now that being said I had unprotected sex on the third day of my period so I bleed that day like normal and the following day I was bleeding a little less but then after that the next day my period stopped meaning my period only lasted 4 days the next day I was spotting brown that whole day and now I'm not... my concern is I use an app as a tracking devise for my period and the app showed that I had sex 3 days before my ovulation day but I was on my period when I had sex so can I possibly be pregnant seeing as that my period ended sooner and it showed that I was going to ovulate 3 days later what do you guys think?


----------



## sausages

BebeNumeroUno said:


> So I had gotten pregnant last April (which ended in miscarriage). My last period was April 5th and the doctor put my pregnancy starting then as they usually do. Well, when I got my ultrasound at 7 weeks, 5 days the technician told me I was actually 7 weeks, 3 days. Does that mean I ovulated two days after my period in April?
> 
> I'm just curious, I'm not trying to conceive right now. Just wondering if it were possible to ovulate so soon like that?

I'm sorry for your loss Hun. X

Scans are most accurate at around 12 weeks when they are usually accurate to plus or minus three days. So that's a six day window at the most accurate when you think about it. You were estimated to be seven weeks pregnant and let's say the accuracy was even as accurate as it is when you're 12 weeks. That could have meant you were as much as almost 8 weeks or less far along like just 7 weeks.

Sounds like you have short cycles though and it is entirely possible you ovulate early. My friend ovulated and got pregnant from a CD8 egg!! :)


----------



## sausages

Geez, can I say "accurate" a few more times?! Lol!


----------



## Eline

BebeNumeroUno said:


> So I had gotten pregnant last April (which ended in miscarriage). My last period was April 5th and the doctor put my pregnancy starting then as they usually do. Well, when I got my ultrasound at 7 weeks, 5 days the technician told me I was actually 7 weeks, 3 days. Does that mean I ovulated two days after my period in April?
> 
> I'm just curious, I'm not trying to conceive right now. Just wondering if it were possible to ovulate so soon like that?

Normally, pregnancies are counted from the last day of your period, not from the moment of your ovulation. This is done because it's difficult of even impossible to know for sure when the ovulation took place. This means that when you miss your period you are already four weeks pregnant, although actually during those first two weeks, you weren't pregnant yet. I assume that that's what happened in your case as well. Therefore if the technician estimates you were 7 weeks 3 days, rather than 7 weeks, 5 days, that would mean that your ovulation took place 12 days after the end of your period rather than 14 days.

If you need more information, you can find a lot of information on the internet on how a pregnancy is calculated. It might also be helpful to take your temperature or to try an ovulation test to check when exactly you're ovulating.


----------

